# Si vous mouuriez demain...



## p4bl0 (30 Juillet 2005)

... vous feriez quoi ce soir ???


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juillet 2005)

truk2oof a dit:
			
		

> ... vous feriez quoi ce soir ???




rien que l'habituel parce que je ne sais pas que  demain je vais mourir !! :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:


----------



## p4bl0 (30 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> rien que l'habituel parce que je ne sais pas que  demain je vais mourir !! :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:


 je reformule ma question :

Si vous saviez que demain matin vous serrez mort : que voudriez vous faire ce soir ???


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Juillet 2005)

truk2oof a dit:
			
		

> ... vous feriez quoi ce soir ???


Euh ! Je crois que je me suiciderais pour garder l'initiative !!!!!!!!!!!!!  :love:


----------



## Stargazer (30 Juillet 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Euh ! Je crois que je me suiciderais pour garder l'initiative !!!!!!!!!!!!!  :love:



Toujours un train d'avance en quelque sorte ...


----------



## joeldu18cher (30 Juillet 2005)

:love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Grug (30 Juillet 2005)

j'irais me coucher histoire d'etre en forme


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (30 Juillet 2005)

*Bien évidemment*
je me prendrais une bonne biture



 
 :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juillet 2005)

je accompagnerais grug dans son sommeil


----------



## mado (30 Juillet 2005)

A priori ce serait hors charte !   :love:


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juillet 2005)

bon   bien, alor je mangerais des tonnes de reglisse !!!!! :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## NightWalker (30 Juillet 2005)

Bah tu ne devrais pas nous offrir une tournée vu que c'est ton nannif..   

joyeux nanniv 






à ta santé...


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juillet 2005)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> Bah tu ne devrais pas nous offrir une tournée vu que c'est ton nannif..
> 
> à ta santé...




c'est pas ici que ça se passe mais dans celui de l'annif de matelot   

ici on vieilit pas, on meurt


----------



## mado (30 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> bon   bien, alor je mangerais des tonnes de reglisse !!!!! :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:




  
Je parlais de ce que je ferais moi...


----------



## NightWalker (30 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas ici que ça se passe mais dans celui de l'annif de matelot
> 
> ici on vieilit pas, on meurt



Ouaiss je sais, mais comme il a posé la question....   par contre effectivement j'ai raté que c'est plutôt pour le DOOM day 

OK... alors moi j'veu passer la soirée avec les MacGéennes only :love:


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juillet 2005)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Je parlais de ce que je ferais moi...




haaaaaaaaa     superrrrr      

donc je peux mourir a cotés de grug et ....
vu que c'est hors charte il y aura surement une petite place pour toi aussi !!


----------



## mado (30 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> haaaaaaaaa     superrrrr
> 
> donc je peux mourir a cotés de grug et ....
> vu que c'est hors charte il y aura surement une petite place pour toi aussi !!



Faudra juste penser à passer au confessionnal au bon moment


----------



## Grug (30 Juillet 2005)

:affraid: :love: :rateau: :waou: faut que je monte une secte genre temple solaire moi   :love:


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juillet 2005)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Faudra juste penser à passer au confessionnal au bon moment





sa va pas non ?????      

apres le prete va nous supplier de se joindre a nous !!:mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juillet 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> :affraid: :love: :rateau: :waou: faut que je monte une secte genre temple solaire moi   :love:






ha . !! 

parce que , en plus,  il faut mourir en cercle  ?


----------



## Grug (30 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ha . !!
> 
> parce que , en plus,  il faut mourir en cercle  ?


 non non (enfin on peut si tu y tiens  ) juste mourir demain


----------



## Franswa (30 Juillet 2005)

truk2oof a dit:
			
		

> je reformule ma question :
> 
> Si vous saviez que demain matin vous serrez mort : que voudriez vous faire ce soir ???


 Heu... Bonne question 

Je crois que j'essaierais de me tuer avant en allant surfer une vague ENORME


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juillet 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Heu... Bonne question
> 
> Je crois que j'essaierais de me tuer avant en allant surfer une vague ENORME




et voila , encore une histoire de poisson !!!


----------



## Stargazer (30 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> et voila , encore une histoire de poisson !!!



Plouf ! :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juillet 2005)

truk2oof a dit:
			
		

> Si vous saviez que demain matin vous serrez mort : que voudriez vous faire ce soir ???



Je ne me raserais pas.


----------



## Franswa (30 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> et voila , encore une histoire de poisson !!!


 Ouais, mais faut pas qu'il vienne me sauver sinon c'est pas drole


----------



## Grug (30 Juillet 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Ouais, mais faut pas qu'il vienne me sauver sinon c'est pas drole


 ben je pourrais pas, vu que je serais occupé :rateau:


----------



## Franswa (30 Juillet 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> ben je pourrais pas, vu que je serais occupé :rateau:


 A ce moment là, je risque de tomber (sans faire exprès) au même endroit


----------



## Hurrican (30 Juillet 2005)

Ben moi, je faucherais une Aston-Martin, histoire de me faire plaisir.
Et puis j'irais trouver Robertav, et on ferait une dernière partie de poker, mais une vraie ce coup-ci i! :love:
Soirée d'enfer, et pour finir j'irais butter quelques gros cons, sachant que c'est pas la taule qui pourra me faire peur !


----------



## Grug (30 Juillet 2005)

Bon, en fait, je peux pas mourir demain : J'ai partouze.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juillet 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> Bon, en fait, je peux pas mourir demain : J'ai partouze.


----------



## p4bl0 (30 Juillet 2005)

Bon je revien à peine !!


Vous en avez des idées 
Moi je peut pas dire tout (hors-charte et puis je suis mineur...) 


En tout cas décidez vous vite parce que demain : c'est dans moins d'une heure... 




ps: merci NightWalker !


----------



## sonnyboy (30 Juillet 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> Bon, en fait, je peux pas mourir demain : J'ai partouze.



D'accord, mais on s'organise cette fois !


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (30 Juillet 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> Bon, en fait, je peux pas mourir demain : J'ai partouze.




*héhé, c'est vrai*
c'est le cercle qui organise


----------



## La SAGEsse (31 Juillet 2005)

*Arghhhhh,*
un dernier post, avant de mourir ...


----------



## Anonyme (31 Juillet 2005)

Je ferai une AES en catastrophe !


----------



## NightWalker (31 Juillet 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> Bon, en fait, je peux pas mourir demain : J'ai *partouze*.





			
				Cor a dit:
			
		

> Je ferai une *AES* en catastrophe !


Ah c'est donc ça une AES    :bebe: :bebe: :bebe:


----------



## annamaria (31 Juillet 2005)

je commencerai à chatter avec l'au delà pour solliciter les membres du nouveau forum à m'organiser 

une fête de bienvenu


----------



## sonnyboy (31 Juillet 2005)

annamaria a dit:
			
		

> je commencerai à chatter avec l'au delà pour solliciter les membres du nouveau forum à m'organiser
> 
> une fête de bienvenu



Qu'est ce que tu crois qu'on nous attend avec du champ et des petits fours ???

Pourquoi nous et pas les chiens ?


----------



## annamaria (31 Juillet 2005)

Les chiens, les chats, les cochons...les sonnyboys..., mais ne slangue pas trop je ne suis pas française


----------



## Jc Milhet (31 Juillet 2005)

mado a dit:
			
		

> A priori ce serait hors charte !   :love:




pitin®....pareil, d'ailleurs, je passerai la meme soirée qu'hier soir, mais avec plus de .... et de ....
ce qui peut etre me tuerai, apres tout pourquoi pas, ça rejoindrait l'idee de Zebig.....

donc voila.....
comme ça, je rencontrerai la mort avec le sourire....


----------



## mado (31 Juillet 2005)

Still alive.
Cool un peu de rab.


----------



## alèm (31 Juillet 2005)

putain, quelque part, qu'est-ce que ça m'arrangerait de crever demain... mais quel merdier pour mes parents et pas envie de gâcher les vacances de mes amis du sud...   

en plus, d'ici qu'on me trouve ensuite des "héritiers posthumes"...  pfffffffff... :mouais:


----------



## sonnyboy (31 Juillet 2005)

C'est d'une gaieté sans nom  ce thread...


----------



## Anonyme (31 Juillet 2005)

demain c'est aujourd'hui et aujourd'hui je ne suis pas morte !!!!   

zuuuuu allons feter cela !!!!!!!


----------



## sonnyboy (31 Juillet 2005)

Une touze ?


----------



## Anonyme (31 Juillet 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Qu'est ce que tu crois qu'on nous attend avec du champ et des petits fours ???
> 
> Pourquoi nous et pas les chiens ?



Parce qu'au début j'acceptais les chiens et qu'ils m'ont salopé la moquette, voilà pourquoi ! 
Par contre, pour le champ faut pas déconner non plus. Y'en a pour qui le mousseux sera bien suffisant.


----------



## sonnyboy (31 Juillet 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Parce qu'au début j'acceptais les chiens et qu'ils m'ont salopé la moquette, voilà pourquoi !
> Par contre, pour le champ faut pas déconner non plus. Y'en a pour qui le mousseux sera bien suffisant.



Dieu serait il radin ?


----------



## Anonyme (31 Juillet 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Dieu serait il radin ?



Nan. Il est sélectif.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (31 Juillet 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> et pour finir j'irais butter quelques gros cons, sachant que c'est pas la taule qui pourra me faire peur !


Arfffff ! Excellente idée ! J'y avais pas pensé ! :love: :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (31 Juillet 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Nan. Il est sélectif.



Même au royaume des cieux, les restructurations guettent...

Les délocalisations, la peur de l'ange polonais...

Les lois du marché quoi..


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (31 Juillet 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Par contre, pour le champ faut pas déconner non plus. Y'en a pour qui le mousseux sera bien suffisant.



*Du vinaigre oui !*
méritent rien de mieux


----------



## p4bl0 (31 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> demain c'est aujourd'hui et aujourd'hui je ne suis pas morte !!!!
> 
> zuuuuu allons feter cela !!!!!!!


 Mais non !!! 

aujourd'hui, c'est aujourd'hui et demain c'est demain !!!  

En fait, la mort dont on parle dans ce thread, c'est comme le communisme : "ça se profile à l'horizon"
et l'horizon, c'est une ligne imaginaire qui recule au fur et à mesure qu'on avance...


----------



## Anonyme (31 Juillet 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Même au royaume des cieux, les restructurations guettent...
> 
> Les délocalisations, la peur de l'ange polonais...
> 
> Les lois du marché quoi..



Mais j'ai un gros avantage : même pour 38 millions d'euros, je ne céderai jamais ma place.


----------



## sonnyboy (31 Juillet 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Mais j'ai un gros avantage : même pour 38 millions d'euros, je ne céderai jamais ma place.


----------



## p4bl0 (31 Juillet 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Mais j'ai un gros avantage : même pour 38 millions d'euros, je ne céderai jamais ma place.


 Tu fait quoi comme boulot ???


----------



## Anonyme (31 Juillet 2005)

truk2oof a dit:
			
		

> Tu fait quoi comme boulot ???



Mécréant !


----------



## p4bl0 (31 Juillet 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Mécréant !


 t'es dieu ???

C'est génial !!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (31 Juillet 2005)

truk2oof a dit:
			
		

> t'es dieu ???
> 
> C'est génial !!



Oui ; c'est ce qu'il croit... Alors, faut pas nous le contrarier ; il a pas encore pris ses cachets


----------



## p4bl0 (31 Juillet 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Oui ; c'est ce qu'il croit... Alors, faut pas nous le contrarier ; il a pas encore pris ses cachets


 D'accord. 


Bon, et dieu, pour 38 millions d'euro, il ne quiterai pas ses fonctions??? il est complètement dérangé dieu (faut mettre un majuscule à dieu/Dieu ??)


----------



## p4bl0 (31 Juillet 2005)

au fait, hier j'ai entendu un skètche de Coluche ou il disait


			
				Coluche a dit:
			
		

> La principale différence entre dieu et le père noël, c'est que le père noël, c'est vrai !!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (31 Juillet 2005)

truk2oof a dit:
			
		

> au fait, hier j'ai entendu un skètche de Coluche ou il disait



Voilà! Voilààààààààààà!!!! Tu vas vraiment finir par nous le contrarier...  File vite ; pendant que j'essaye de retrouver cette feuquine camisole...


----------



## p4bl0 (31 Juillet 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Voilà! Voilààààààààààà!!!! Tu vas vraiment finir par nous le contrarier...  File vite ; pendant que j'essaye de retrouver cette feuquine camisole...


 Sa marche pas si on met ça sur le compte de l'humour ???


----------



## Franswa (31 Juillet 2005)

truk2oof a dit:
			
		

> Sa marche pas si on met ça sur le compte de l'humour ???


 Nan, parce que c'est tellement vrai


----------



## PATOCHMAN (31 Juillet 2005)

truk2oof a dit:
			
		

> Sa marche pas si on met ça sur le compte de l'humour ???



"Dieu vit que l'humour était bon et il décida d'émigrer sur le bar MacG"
(La Génese - chapitre 2 alinéa 28-B)


----------



## sonnyboy (31 Juillet 2005)

Et Jésus, dit à Mathieu :

"Descend du train, et gonfle les pneux..."

Pendant se temps Dieu s'était tourné vers le soleil couchant "merde j'ai encore pissé sur mes sandales..."


----------



## PATOCHMAN (31 Juillet 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Et Jésus, dit à Mathieu :
> 
> "Descend du train, et gonfle les pneux..."
> 
> Pendant se temps Dieu s'était tourné vers le soleil couchant "merde j'ai encore pissé sur mes scandales..."



Alors, les nioubes, en grand effroi, sacrifièrent le mouton et le saucisson. Ils les mangèrent. Même la peau du saucisson, pour rendre gloire à Dieu qui avait dit que c'était pas bien de gâcher."


----------



## p4bl0 (31 Juillet 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Et Jésus, dit à Mathieu :
> 
> "Descend du train, et gonfle les pneux..."
> 
> Pendant se temps Dieu s'était tourné vers le soleil couchant "merde j'ai encore pissé sur mes sandales..."


 Et le pipi divin continua sont chemin...


----------



## sonnyboy (31 Juillet 2005)

Putain j'avais marqué scandale au lieu de sandale, zauriez pu corriger avant de citer...

Merde, on peut plus faire confiance à personne !


----------



## p4bl0 (31 Juillet 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Alors, les nioubes, en grand effroi, sacrifièrent le mouton et le saucisson. Ils les mangèrent. Même la peau du saucisson, pour rendre gloire à Dieu qui avait dit que c'était pas bien de gâcher."


 La , tu dit n'importe quoi : d'ou il sort ce mouton ???


----------



## p4bl0 (31 Juillet 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Putain j'avais marqué scandale au lieu de sandale, zauriez pu corriger avant de citer...
> 
> Merde, on peut plus faire confiance à personne !


 Voila c'est fait pour moi...


----------



## Franswa (31 Juillet 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Putain j'avais marqué scandale au lieu de sandale, zauriez pu corriger avant de citer...
> 
> Merde, on peut plus faire confiance à personne !


 Quel scandale !!!


----------



## p4bl0 (31 Juillet 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Quel scandale !!!


 oui...


Mais de se pisser sur les sandales aussi s'en est un, surtout pour un dieu (qui à propos est partout mais pas dans ce thread...)


----------



## Franswa (31 Juillet 2005)

truk2oof a dit:
			
		

> oui...
> 
> 
> Mais de se pisser sur les sandales aussi s'en est un, surtout pour un dieu (qui à propos est partout mais pas dans ce thread...)


 Il cherchait peut être à se laver les pieds ou les sandales...


----------



## p4bl0 (31 Juillet 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Il cherchait peut être à se laver les pieds ou les sandales...


 Après tout, c'est peut-être vari, on ne sait pas de quoi est fait le pipi divin...


----------



## Franswa (31 Juillet 2005)

truk2oof a dit:
			
		

> Après tout, c'est peut-être vari, on ne sait pas de quoi est fait le pipi divin...


 Peut être la découverte de l'eau savonneuse ? Le pipi, ça mousse non ?


----------



## p4bl0 (31 Juillet 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Peut être la découverte de l'eau savonneuse ? Le pipi, ça mousse non ?


 seulement quand sa tombe de haut...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (31 Juillet 2005)

truk2oof a dit:
			
		

> seulement quand sa tombe de haut...




*Oui mais*
ce thread est en train de tomber très bas....


----------



## Franswa (31 Juillet 2005)

truk2oof a dit:
			
		

> seulement quand sa tombe de haut...


 Ça tombe bien dieu est très haut


----------



## PATOCHMAN (31 Juillet 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Putain j'avais marqué scandale au lieu de sandale, zauriez pu corriger avant de citer...
> 
> Merde, on peut plus faire confiance à personne !



Appelle Kathy h...


----------



## sonnyboy (31 Juillet 2005)

Et non elle veut plus venir parce que j'ai été méchant avec elle....


----------



## PATOCHMAN (31 Juillet 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Et non elle veut plus venir parce que j'ai été méchant avec elle....



Dieu a toujours dit "Que celui qui ne respecte pas celle qui est suceptible de donner la vie, soit roulé cul nu dans les orties de l'opprobe"  

La Contesse Sophie de Ségur (Née Rostopchine) dit également  : "... Se retrouva fort justement puni ; à son grand dam." Et c'était pas la moitié d'une radasse, celle-là...


----------



## sonnyboy (31 Juillet 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> "Que celui qui ne respecte pas celle qui est suceptible de donner la vie, soit roulé cul nu dans les orties de l'opprobe"



Il a pas ajouté :

"et puis si on a le temps, on y arrachera les burnes en même temps, pour lui apprendre à vivre !"


----------



## PATOCHMAN (31 Juillet 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Il a pas ajouté :
> 
> "et puis si on a le temps, on y arrachera les burnes en même temps, pour lui apprendre à vivre !"



Nân ; car la burne apporte la vie à celle qui est suceptible de la donner...


----------



## sonnyboy (31 Juillet 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Nân ; car la burne apporte la vie à celle qui est suceptible de la donner...



C'est sur que vu comme ça...


----------



## Anonyme (31 Juillet 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Mais j'ai un gros avantage : même pour 38 millions d'euros, je ne céderai jamais ma place.




donc c'est toi le pdg de carrouf qui part faire une retraite dorée


----------



## macinside (31 Juillet 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Je ne me raserais pas.




pas quoi ? :mouais:


----------



## toys (31 Juillet 2005)

je ferait le tour de tout les gens que j aime pour l'eur dire bonne nuit.

apres je fait la liste du matos que je file au pote.

pour finir je vais ecouté du son.


----------



## pim (1 Août 2005)

En tant qu'Auvergnat authentique, je commencerais par signer tout un tas de contrats d'assurances vie, une pour chaque membre de ma famille, et ils sont nombreux. Un sou est un sou, y'a pas de petits profils, et dans tout grand malheur il faut essayer de trouver du positif.

Ensuite, je ferais un (sans doute très mauvais) remake de "48 heures pour vivre", mais cette fois en 24 heures, en clair j'essayerais de trouver une solution à cette situation fort désespérante qu'est celle de ma propre disparition ;-)

Par défaut, après c'est comme tout le monde, hors charte :love: mais en alliant l'utile à l'agréable, c'est à dire dans l'optique d'une descendance nombreuse et prolifique. Je précise pas plus  vous complétez vous même selon votre sensibilité


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Août 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Tout dépend dans quel état je me trouve à la veille de cette exécrable échéance... !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Avé les pamplemousses ?


----------



## Caddie Rider (1 Août 2005)

J'irai d'abord vers mon premier grand amour pour la remercier de m'avoir fait connaitre ca.. 

Ensuite j'irai passer du bon temps avec ma copine  

Je dirai ce que je pense à tous mes plus proches amis.

J'embrasserai mes vieux...

Et j'irai me poser au bord du lac seul... 

Voila...


----------



## pim (2 Août 2005)

Et dire qu'il faudrait vivre chaque jour, comme si on allait mourir demain !  


Cela nous ferait donc : 1 tueur à gage, et une trentaine de hors chartes


----------



## jpmiss (2 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Toujours un train d'avance en quelque sorte ...


 
C'est bien ce que lui reproche sa femme   


c'est bon, je sais ou c'est


----------



## jpmiss (2 Août 2005)

Ben moi si je devais y passer demain eh ben j'irais donner tous mes sous a l'Abbé Pierre et puis je signerais plein de pétitions contre la faim dans le monde, la guerre et les bestioles qu'on écorche vives. 









Et pis nan en fait rien a péter de tout ça: sex & drugs & rock'n'roll!!!! YEEEPPPEEEEEE!!!!! :love:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (2 Août 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Et pis nan en fait rien a péter de tout ça: sex & drugs & rock'n'roll!!!! YEEEPPPEEEEEE!!!!! :love:


Ouais !!!!!  ... pour moi, drugs & rock'n'roll aussi !!!!!!:rateau: :rateau:    YEEEEPPPPPPEEEEEE !!!!!!!


----------



## Mac_In_toc (2 Août 2005)

et si on est deja mort ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (2 Août 2005)

Mac_In_toc a dit:
			
		

> et si on est deja mort ?


Ben au moins t'es raide ! c'est déjà ça !!!! :love:


----------



## Mac_In_toc (2 Août 2005)

bah, non justement, chui toute flasque


----------



## toys (2 Août 2005)

bien si je meurt demain et que je suis au courant bien je serait pas là  

ou alors je me sucide comme ça ils ont tous tore


----------



## locheux (2 Août 2005)

et bien moi, je donne mon pwd et mon login a ma copine. Peut etre meme le code de ma carte bleue


----------



## ChouShine (2 Août 2005)

truk2oof a dit:
			
		

> je reformule ma question :
> 
> Si vous saviez que demain matin vous serrez mort : que voudriez vous faire ce soir ???



Je me dirais ha ! Enfin ! Parce que entre artrose et mousson, à mon âge, ça va bien, alors je sautillerais d'impatience, je serais super excitée.


----------



## jpmiss (2 Août 2005)

Pas facile de sautiller avec de l'arthrose. A moins d'avoir aussi des vers.


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Août 2005)

Moi si on me dit, tention demain tu vas t'reveiller mort, certainement que je me coucherais tard...


----------



## supermoquette (3 Août 2005)

putain bien fait d'avoir descendu cette bouteille de petite arvine hier soir, je suis mort aujourd'hui.


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> putain bien fait d'avoir descendu cette bouteille de petite arvine hier soir, je suis mort aujourd'hui.



Un lien de cause à effet ? combien de litres, cette bouteille ?


----------



## ChouShine (3 Août 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Pas facile de sautiller avec de l'arthrose. A moins d'avoir aussi des vers.



L'impatience d'un si grand plaisir à venir, tout proche, décuple les énergies, redonne le sourire. Bon j'arrete là puisqueje suis morte ce matin.


----------



## argothian22 (3 Août 2005)

Si vous _mourriez _demain .....

....Moi, je t'aimerai... 
 Il y en a qui referaient leur passé
 Certains qui voudraient boire et faire la fête
 Jusqu'au matin
 D'autres qui prieraient...


----------



## Anonyme (3 Août 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> Si vous mouriez demain .....
> 
> ....Moi, je t'aimerai...
> Il y en a qui referaient leur passé
> ...



Si tu _mourirais_ demain, ça s'rait trop con... Si près des 1000 posts !


----------



## argothian22 (3 Août 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Si tu _mourirais_ demain, ça s'rait trop con... Si près des 1000 posts !


 

  C'est vrai ...
  ... depuis que j'en rêve, en plus !! 

  plus que 364 !! allez en 5 jours c'est possible grâce au bar !! 
_
si tu mourrais     __demain !! __mourirais Bof! Bof !
_


----------

